# The Lung Brewery - Juice Reviews



## Andre (10/8/15)

I ordered The Lung Brewery's sample pack of their Fruity Years juices, 6 juices in all. Arrived about 2 or 3 weeks ago. I love fruit juices and decided to start sampling them yesterday (9 August 2015) afternoon. In this post I shall give you my impressions or the two I have tasted thus far. As always, taste is subjective. What I might like, you might certainly not and vice versa.

Tasted in a Chalice III bf dripper and a RM2 bf dripper, single coiled and wicked with ceramic wicking, both at 0.77 ohms (around 20W). All at 12 mg nic. The juices are said to all be around 60VG/40PG, with at least one natural in house extraction in each. These juices are available at www.skybluevaping.co.za

*Reaper*
This is described as: "_A carnival of Strawberries and Peach, oozing with sweet and sour funfair, with a tart finish that will leave your mouth salivating for the next hit.".
_
My first experience with Reaper gave me a very unpleasant artificial taste. This persisted throughout the afternoon and evening. Left it overnight in the Reo bottle and tried again today. Better, but still something in there I do not like. Difficult to describe - almost a half burnt aroma. 

I can identify neither strawberry nor peach. At most a sweetish fruit salad. My palate could also not pick up any sour or tart.

Good vapour, minimal throat hit.

The Reaper certainly does not suit my taste. Maybe you have had a better experience, which you care to share with us.

*Pangalactic Gargle Blaster*
Described as: _"An Intergalactic menage a tois _(sic)_ of Jackfruit, Dragonfruit and an inhouse blend of CitrusFlavours. Your tongue will thank you!"._

Some very interesting, and foreign to most of us, fruit flavours in this one. Jackfruit (the national fruit of Bangladesh) has a flavour comparable to a combination of apple, pineapple, mango, and banana. Dragonfruit has a flavor that's like a cross between kiwi and pear.

At first, also something artificial for me, but far less prominent than in Reaper. This morning it was perfectly fine. What do I taste? Certainly something fruity I have never tasted before. Very exotic almost perfumy sort of a taste. Certainly a bowl full of non-native fruit salad. On the exhale I get just a fragment of citrus and a refreshing bit of cool.

Again, good vapour and minimal throat hit.

Do I like it? No, I think I prefer a more pronounced major flavour in a fruit juice with the minor flavours forming a backdrop. This one, for me is like too many minor flavours competing and confusing my palate. On the other hand, it is quite possible that the Jackfruit is the main flavour and it is just foreign to my taste buds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 7


----------



## johan (10/8/15)

Informative review @Andre. I just wonder if the "_very unpleasant artificial taste, ...... almost a half burnt aroma_" you refer to, is not maybe an added yogurt flavouring. The reason I mention this, is because its exactly my experience with any e-juice containing a yogurt flavour as part of the ingredients.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (10/8/15)

Thanks for the review @Andre

Was also keen to try these for the sour tarty fruity descriptions 

Our taste buds are quite similar so I will wait to hear your impressions on some of the others first


----------



## Viper_SA (10/8/15)

I get some similar 'burnt aroma' when suing certain NETs and/or speed op the extraction with some heat at times @Andre. Mostly on tobaccos and teas. Maybe some palletes perceive natural extraction differently? Interesting review, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/8/15)

Viper_SA said:


> I get some similar 'burnt aroma' when suing certain NETs and/or speed op the extraction with some heat at times @Andre. Mostly on tobaccos and teas. Maybe some palletes perceive natural extraction differently? Interesting review, thanks


Quite possible, was wondering if that might be the problem, thanks.


----------



## Vapington (10/8/15)

I don't experience any of this with any of these juices. They are really good imo


----------



## Andre (10/8/15)

Vapington said:


> I don't experience any of this with any of these juices. They are really good imo


I am glad to hear that from a fellow vendor. Would have loved to try your Burst in 12 mg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch (27/9/15)

I know this thread is quite old, but as I recently devoured a bottle of "Reaper" I thought I should share! 
(Purchased along with a Subtank Mini, which is what I used to finish the whole bottle) 

First off: What I found was that Reaper needs power to really highlight the tasty notes.
I mean that it needs to be on the point of achieving a dry hit if you fire too long.
I had to keep to +-1-2sec at utmost, otherwise I dry hit. (I love lots of air, dense clouds and long, deep lung hits)
But once the juice, coil and tank heated up...2 seconds was a faceplant of deliciousness 

As stated I was using the Kangertech Subtank Mini.
Using the 1.2 Ohm coil was just muted and I couldn't really distinguish much apart from 'something sweet'.
However using the 0.5 Ohm VOCC @ +-35Watts was fantastic for me!!!
A real punch of strawberry with gentle fleeting notes of peach all smoothed out in a sherbet-y finish. 
And as the description aptly states I was hooked, happy and just wanted more!!!
I missed it while trying other juices and only thought about getting through this tank to get back to Reaper! 

Actually very sad at this moment, as I got my first dripper yesterday (Fishbone) and desperately wished I had some Reaper on hand now!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Maxxis (6/10/15)

Marvin, Marvin, Marvin. It really is a good vape!


----------



## Maxxis (16/10/15)

Yummy Reaper from Lungbrewery


----------



## Flash696 (7/1/16)

Someone at work hat a bottle of Pangalactic Gargle Blaster that they received yesterday and was kind enough to spare a few drops  As most of you know News Cafe has a cocktail with the same name (which I'm a big fan of btw) So I was very curious whether this would be any good. Well dam! This definitely makes me feel like I'm sipping on a fruity cocktail on a hot summers day (- the vodka lol). Love this juice and will definitely be getting a bottle (or more) in the near future. Well done on a great juice TLB.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/2/16)

OK so my firstfirst review


Company: The Lung Brewery
Product Name: Heart Of Gold
Product Image:



Reviewer: Lord Vetinari

Mod: iStick TC60
Watts/Volts: 20 watts to 30 watts

Atomiser: Melo
Coil Resistance: 0.3 ohm
Wicking Material: cotton

Strength: 6mg/ml
Blend: Not certain 50/50 as I recall bottle doesnt say...
Price: R150 (R5 per ml)


Website blurb:
The old dog of the collection. This Apple Pie themed desert juice is a step away from the norm of the collection, but just couldn't be left out. Apple Pie, Caramel, Custard and Coffee with an in-house Madagascan Vanilla. This has taken nearly 7 Months to perfect. Heaven in a bottle.

Reviewer Notes:

METHOD:

Clean Melo tank with a fresh .3 ohm coil, cotton wicked and full tank left for 20 minutes.
Wattage started at 25 and increased by 2.5w each successive hit up to flavor drop off at 35watts

COMMENTS

Not too certain about 'Heaven in a Bottle' more like a GOOD warm evening or dessert vape.

The Good : It is a happay blend for a sub ohm vaper like me. Even with the notoriously spitty Melo tank it is like inhaling fresh air. Maximum points there.

A very pleasing taste that will find a long term home in my rotation. My best description is more like a warm malva pudding but nana was stingy with the custard. 

There is a bit of a creamy 'coffee' flavor mixed in with the baked dessert but more like a coffee flavored boiled sweet. This took a little while to pick out. Quite nice really.

If I look for it I find the most subtle of apple hints. Less pronounced than the custard which is already very gentle. Higher wattage seemed to bring this out but...

The Bad: It is drowning out on the caramel side a bit. Higher wattage does accentuate more subtle flavors but also intensifies the caramel. Dont getme wrong, if I was looking for a refreshing take on caramel THIS JUICE would be it. BUT. I was looking for a refreshing take on APPLE. Website blurge refers...

Overall: One I would say ' Try Before Buy'. Fantastic creation it really is. Even made my ex smile and thats not easy to accomplish. Just didnt quite fit the bill for something based on baked apple.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Useful 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Even made my ex smile and thats not easy to accomplish.



LOL 

BTW, great review, very insightful


----------



## NewOobY (13/2/16)

@Lord Vetinari very nice review - thing is would you recommend it, or more like if someone stole your bottle would you buy it again? I'm keen on trying an apple type joose.


----------



## Flash696 (13/2/16)

@NewOobY May i suggest Cowboys Apple Pie by Eliquid Project


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewOobY (13/2/16)

Flash696 said:


> @NewOobY May i suggest Cowboys Apple Pie by Eliquid Project
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool thanks bro, I will definitely give it a shot. I also want to try some of there other flavors, I vow to buy one new flavor a month to try


----------



## Flash696 (13/2/16)

You won't regret it. Some other from their range I'd like to point out:
- Custard razzler
- Pink Lady (one of my Favourites)
- Amazon
- And then the holy grail of juice, Special Reserve Batch #1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (13/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> @Lord Vetinari very nice review - thing is would you recommend it, or more like if someone stole your bottle would you buy it again? I'm keen on trying an apple type joose.


If I lost the bottle I would idefinitely miss it. Let me put it liks this: it has its own tank and coil which means it is solidly in rotation over here. Apple? Resounding NO But delicious? Hell yes.

Id just firmly place it under 'baked desserts' and leave it at that. Malva pudding and coffee syryp is what really stands out over time.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (13/2/16)

Company: The Lung Brewery
Product Name: Ben's Orange
Product Image:



Reviewer: Lord Vetinari

Mod: iStick TC60
Watts/Volts: 20w to 35w

Atomiser: Melo
Coil Resistance: .3 ohm
Wicking Material: cotton

Strength: 0.6mg/ml
Blend: 50/50
Price: R150 per 30ml (R5/ml)


Website blurb: 
This juice happened by accident, and I’m pretty glad it did. If you love anything orangey and tarty, this is one for you. Various Orange, Nectarine and Mandarin Flavours come through, and it’s ended off with a delicate cream, yet still tart, this remains a Fruit Vape.

Reviewer Notes:

Method same as last time, clean tank and fresh coil, wattage incresed in 2.5 watt increments each successive hit.

The Good: It is pretty much exactly what the blurb says. But dont expect a run of the mill "bright" fruity flavor. This is something really nice an instant favorite with me. 
Pretty complex flavors, what you taste is going to depend on where it hits yoir tongue. Subtle citrus variations. 
The dark creamy note is there all the time and this makes it an exceptional juice IMO. Instead of a bright sunny "sparkles" like taste this is darker and fuller. Great touch because none of the citrus ever becomes overwhelming even with a huge 7 second hit... smooth all the way. 
The acidity is JUST RIGHT. It is a tart NOTE not an acid symohony. 

The Bad: I guess I can gripe that it has more throat hit than I like. Just a teeny bit. So it doesnt qquite make it to ADV status for me personally.

Overall: Really happy I grabbed this one. I want to vape some of it every day at breakfast it is such a good starter. Nice uplifting smell to it too everybody likes it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (25/4/19)

​*THE LUNGBREWERY - HEART OF GOLD*

Local

Purchased from: Tasty Cloud
Price: R150/30ml


*Flavour Description: *
“Apple Pie, Caramel, Custard and Coffee with an in-house Madagascan Vanilla”

VG/PG: Not stated
Nic: 6mg

Mod: iJust 3
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W


*My comments: *
I approached this juice with a fair amount of hesitation. While I could easily imagine a cup of coffee with a slice of apple pie, I couldn’t quite conjure up a pleasing image of a coffee/apple juice combo. Was I in for a surprise!

What a pleasure it was to have something so different from the usual coffees. I wasn’t able to identify apple as such, but rather a fruity undertone - not strong, but definitely there, especially on the exhale. The coffee itself is a medium roast.

For me it’s not appropriate as a wake-‘n-vape, but it’s an interesting and refreshing coffee to vape during the day. I would never have imagined a fruity coffee to be so enjoyable. 


*Would I buy this juice again: *Yes!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (25/4/19)

@Andre It's interesting to see that you started this thread way back in 2015!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

